# Winter Yard Visit



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry, still can't figure out how to reply w/out quote when the option doesn't appear. All I wanted to say was (besides sounds/looks like an enjoyable hike) - No bears there?

Brian


NowThen said:


> We strapped on the snow shoes and checked a couple of yards yesterday. We'll trek out to a couple more yards today when my chest pain subsides...
> 
> We saw rabbits and this snowbunny:
> View attachment 4506
> ...


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

BeeButler,
We have not seen signs of bear at this location - yet. We had 3 yards about 5 miles to the SE get hit last year. We keep bees in 18 -20 locations and most of them are like this one - remote. We have started to incorporate solar fencing into these yards.


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Better than my record. I set 2 hives on a blueberry farm 30 mi west - they built up better than any other hives - right up until the bear spread them all across the fields. Already have a solar set up for this year. 

B


----------

